# Modulos rf 315mhz rws 371 y tws bs3



## pinkplot (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola gente del foro, he aqui, debido a mi necesidad y desesperacion en hacer un control me compre un modulo rf, el rws371-6 y el tws bs3, que trabajan a 315mhz y los conenecte a unos codificadores ht12d y e segun corresponda, pero no me funcionan, no sabe alguien alguna otra forma de conectar algun esquematico o algo por el estilo se le agradeceria mucho... gracias


----------



## abemetal (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola mira pues yo tambien compre los modulos que mencionas y los arme para probarlos y me funcionaron muy bien, no se que diagrama utilizaste pero yo utilice este http://www.robodacta.com.mx/UserFiles/File/DIAGRAMAS.pdf espero que te sirva, si no es asi puede ser que alguno de tus componentes este fallando.


----------



## jags2 (Jun 24, 2008)

aprovecho este post para hacer una pregunta sobre el rws315: 

quiero hacer trabajar dos transmisores con un receptor (todos en la misma frecuencia), pero al parecer los transmisores se bloquean entre si. esto es, si conecto solo uno, funcionan muy bien (tx <-> rx), desconecto el tx y conecto el otro, todo ok, pero si conecto los dos simultaneamente, por supuesto con diferente dirección, se bloquean y no pasan la señal al rx
posibilidades: ¿las señales de rf se anulan entre si cuando hay dos o mas fuentes?
supongo que no, pues no tendría caso que el kit tenga hasta 256 direcciones elegibles y por otro lado, si por casualidad se acerca otra persona que un kit igual, me bloquearía la señal accidentalmente.

por otro lado, las especificaciones de proveedor (robodacta mencionado arriba), no me indica nada al respecto.

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 25, 2008)

Buenas, si es normal lo que te pasa, ten en cuenta que si solo emites datos y no recibes confirmación las dos portadoras de RF se anulan entre si, si solo transmites una vez por emisor y desafortunada mente al mismo tiempo, la dirección es como la IP, eso vale para verificar el canal o procedencia de los datos, pero están en la misma frecuencia de portadora de Rf, esto se corrige haciendo que el receptor busque durante un tiempo mayor las señales de los emisores, y haciendo las transmisiones no coincidentes en tiempo de los distintos emisores

Un saludo


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola, yo tambien adquirí estos modulos, y en particular me gustaría saber como utilizarlos con un Microcontroldor, tambien me gustaría saber si el receptor tiene otro tipo de salida aparte de la salida digital.

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 29, 2008)

Antonio_Maza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo tambien adquirí estos modulos, y en particular me gustaría saber como utilizarlos con un Microcontroldor, tambien me gustaría saber si el receptor tiene otro tipo de salida aparte de la salida digital.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, creo que se podrían usar en fonia modulando en FM en banda estrecha sin ningún problema

Un saludo


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Mar 24, 2009)

Que tal:

Les comento mi problema, he descalibrado el Receptor, el cuál tiene un VARICAP, quisiera saber cual es el procedimiento que debo seguir para recalibrarlo, si alguien sabe como hacerlo le agradeceria bastante la información.

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Mar 25, 2009)

Antonio_Maza dijo:
			
		

> Que tal:
> 
> Les comento mi problema, he descalibrado el Receptor, el cuál tiene un VARICAP, quisiera saber cual es el procedimiento que debo seguir para recalibrarlo, si alguien sabe como hacerlo le agradeceria bastante la información.
> 
> Saludos




Hola, lo mejor es buscar un frecuencimetro que cubra ese rango, lo segundo, pintas unas marcas muy finas en el circulo exterior y vas probando hasta que conectes con el receptor, recuerda a esa frecuencia medio milimetro te puede variar un mega ciclo.


Suerte y un saludo


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Mar 25, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, lo probaré y en breve comento mi experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Mar 25, 2009)

De nada, aquí estamos para ayudarnos.

Un saludo


----------



## biker2k3 (May 5, 2009)

Hola yo tengo unos modulos de 433Mhz y la verdad andan bien pero no tienen mucho alcanse y sin una antenita no tienen nadaaa, aparte son medios direccionales, si te crusas por en medio pierde la señal.
 Me fije en la alarma de la moto el control es una porquería, funciona a 315mhz y tiene un alcanse enorme, atraviesa todo, y al aire libre llegara unos 80metros, que tal son esos que compraron uds? y donde los compraron?
 Yo para probarlos use 2 pic, uno transmite con "serout" y el otro recibe con "serin"


----------



## electrobmx (Jun 4, 2009)

yo igual compre estos modulos, mi duda es si los puedo implantar para fabricar un carro de control, no se como hacer funcionar los motores, me podrian ayudar!


----------



## biker2k3 (Jun 4, 2009)

primero necesitas un codificador y un decodificador puese ser un HT-12E y HT12D o bien 2 pics, despues bueno para mi los modulos como el que tengo yo (433Mhz) no son muy buenos para eso ni para nada que se este moviendo


----------



## Palmas (Jun 17, 2009)

Saludos, aún no entiendo bien el uso del coder y de decoder, exactamente cómo funciona para que el receptor sepa qué dato le llega?. Saludos.
Palmas
Lima-Perú


----------



## Ing_ctes (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola, alguien a usado estos modulos sin modulador y demodulador? es decir transmitir banda base?
Gracias


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 3, 2009)

Que tal compañeros pues yo también tengo estos módulos (los de 315mhz) utilizandolos con un robot móvil (carrito). Se me hace raro que digan que no tienen mucha distancia ya que yo en interiores he alcanzado cerca de 50 mts, incluso yo estando en la planta alta de la casa le puedo mandar comandos al robot que esta en la planta baja de la casa y sin problemas. También lo he probado en exteriores y alcanza cerca de los 100 mts. Yo lo utilizo con un microcontrolador ya que los decoders no me funcionaron muy bien. El contra que les pongo es que obtienen mucho ruido del ambiente sin embargo con una codificación que realice se soluciono el problema. Si gustan les puedo decir como lo tengo conectado!! No se los pongo por que tengo el diagrama hecho.

Saludos!!


----------



## tablek (Oct 14, 2009)

estaria muy bien que nos puedas decir como hiciste funcionar sin los decodec  y el diagrama seria una muy buena aportaciona la cominidad desde ya gracias


----------



## sebitronic (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda, estoy haciendo un transeptor para comunicar la pc con un circuito a distancia, tenia pensado usar dos pares de TWS-433 y RWS-433, la duda surge en la forma de transmición, si puede ser full-duplex o necesariamente half, y si los modulos pueden compartir la antena de transmición o tengo que poner dos, o en su defecto multiplexar las señales de antena, y en ese caso, que tipo de multiplexor usar.


----------



## hakd (Jun 3, 2010)

ralego2003 dijo:


> Que tal compañeros pues yo también tengo estos módulos (los de 315mhz) utilizandolos con un robot móvil (carrito). Se me hace raro que digan que no tienen mucha distancia ya que yo en interiores he alcanzado cerca de 50 mts, incluso yo estando en la planta alta de la casa le puedo mandar comandos al robot que esta en la planta baja de la casa y sin problemas. También lo he probado en exteriores y alcanza cerca de los 100 mts. Yo lo utilizo con un microcontrolador ya que los decoders no me funcionaron muy bien. El contra que les pongo es que obtienen mucho ruido del ambiente sin embargo con una codificación que realice se soluciono el problema. Si gustan les puedo decir como lo tengo conectado!! No se los pongo por que tengo el diagrama hecho.
> 
> Saludos!!



hola ralego oye compre unos modulos de 315 en robodacta, mira mi objetivo es mandar letras desde la computadora atraves del puerto serial y q*UE* el carro me obedesca bueno toda esta parte ya esta utilizando cables pero a la hora de usar estos modulos de RF nada funciona, cheque la señal en el osciloscopio en la salida del receptor y me tope con que los pulsos q*UE* deberian ser mi señal ahora son mas angostos en cuanto a la duracion de los pulsos la amplitus esta bien solo q*UE* duran muuy poco los pulsos y el micro no los reconoce como la letra que envio, entonces me gustaria ver tu diagrama de concexion de estos modulos, algun tip para q*UE* esto no suceda, ah si no uso el codificador ni el deco por q*UE* esos son solo para eliminar el problema de q*UE* el ruido afecte tu señal pero eso lo soluciono por software.

espero que me puedas ayudar gracias!!!!


----------



## rohberku (Jul 15, 2010)

oigan, de tanto leer ya me dio curiosidad, esos modulos donde se conseguiran en mexico?
que tanta imversion tengo que hacer? hay que considerar que no quiero un muticanal, solo quiero transmitir un simple bit a una distancia de unos 15 mts.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2010)

rohberku dijo:


> oigan, de tanto leer ya me dio curiosidad, esos modulos donde se conseguiran en mexico?
> que tanta imversion tengo que hacer? hay que considerar que no quiero un muticanal, solo quiero transmitir un simple bit a una distancia de unos 15 mts.


Miira por aquí
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## hakd (Jul 18, 2010)

que tal rohberku, mira ya solucione el problema que tenia y mi proyecto funciono muuy bien jeje, ok en mexico en el DF puedes conseguirlos en robodacta http://www.robodacta.com.mx/ esta cerca del metro indios verdes.

Mi proiyecto fue un carro a control remoto microcontrolado con un ATMEGA8535, el problema que tenia es que la modulacion a 315 mhz era muuy pobre para mi señal portadora esta era de 2800 kbps y el maximo que soportaban estos era de 8kbps segun yo sobraba baaaastante capacidad de canal para mi señal pero no, entonces tuve que comprar unos de 915 mhz que soportaban portadoras hasta de 100kbps solo asi pudo funcionar. 

te dejo el link de los modulos que yo ocupe http://www.robodacta.com.mx/activac...oductoID=635&CategoriaID=38&SubCategoriaID=85 estos son.

Me funcionaron bien. cualquier duda puedes escribirlo aqui en el foro y en cuanto vea tu mensaje en mi mail te contesto, me gustaria que me pudieran dar un espacion para subir tooooodo mi proyecto es decir diagramas, material etc asi como poner paso a paso como armar este, en verdad me costo muuucho trabajo logar el proyecto. La conexion del circuito es bastante sencilla si la vez pero tuve baaaastantes problemas que nunca pense que tenia que considerar y que me gustaria compartir mi experiencia con aquel que este en una situacion similar.

Asi que ya sabes cualquier duda aqui en el foro para enriquecerlo mas .

SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## rohberku (Jul 26, 2010)

gracias hakd, aunque en realidad si se me haria algo caro pagar el envio hasta el norte en tamaulipas, de cualquier manera estoy trabajando en dos proyectos transmisor receptor, haber cual me funciona, y como un profe me surtio de la mayoria de loc componentes en scrap, pues creo solo invertire unos $50 pesos mas, de igual manera gracias, no los encontraba en mexico.

ya cuando lo haya terminado y que este seguro lo publicare, lo que estoy desarollando es la apertura de un porton electrico por medio de un control rf. por eso no queria muchos canales, solo un pulso que meter en in integrado.

si tienes liveware bajate el archivo para que te des una idea.

solo hay que reemplazar el optoislodaro por la señal del rx que decia.


----------



## santiz2009 (May 30, 2011)

hola amigo..estoi tratando de conectar estos modulos a un pic pero simplemente no he podio realizar la comunicacion...estoy usando el modulo usart del pic... te agradeceria infinitamente si pudieras ayudarme con el metodo que usaste para crear el protocolo de comunicacion...soy estudiante de electronica....muchas gracias...


----------



## hakd (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola santiz2009, estas tratando de conectar los modulos de Robodacta?!?!

Bueno mira yo no ocupe pics utilize un ATMEGA8535 y tambien traen su USART, bueno pero agradeceria que expusieras bien tu problema para poder ayudarte bien.
Que es lo que no funciona!??!
Que no puedes conectar!?

Expon explicitamente el problema que tienes para ver que se puede hacer, saludos!!!


----------



## emilce (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola A todos, estoy intentando hacer un proyecto utilizando el tx TWS-BS3 (433.92 MHz) y el rx rws 434n; mi duda surge que no se que antena ponerle, tanto al tx como al rx. la distancia entre ellos no es muy grande. espero su ayuda. Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2013)

Buenos días emilce

Como antena en 433,92Mhz es suficiente un trozo de hilo más o menos rígido de ~16cm.

Sal U2


----------

